# Broke my Koralia 4 powerhead



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I was trying to adjust the angle and broke the red stem that holds it to the magnet. Any ideas on how to replace/repair it?


----------



## jgb77 (Jan 6, 2007)

Tex Gal, I suggest contacting Hydor directly. I had a similar problem a while ago, and after contacting them via email, they sent me the part I needed free of charge. It wouldn't hurt to try anyways.
Here is their contact info:

4147 Northgate Blvd, Suite 6, Sacramento, CA 95834 - USA
Ph. 001 (916)920-5222 - Fax 001 (916)920-5522

and by email
[email protected]
__________________
Hope this helps,
John


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks a ton! I'll try it. What do I have to loose?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Called them right up and they are sending me the new parts - no questions asked! Great customer services!!! These are amazing power heads.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

My propeller snapped, guess I should of called before I bought a new one.
I think I saw an add where they are releasing a new design soon. Should be nice as the ones now are pretty awesome as is!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

bigstick120 said:


> My propeller snapped, guess I should of called before I bought a new one.
> I think I saw an add where they are releasing a new design soon. Should be nice as the ones now are pretty awesome as is!


If you google shop Koralia you'll see replacement propellers to purchase for a very few bucks. That's not to say they won't replace it for you free.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

This may get off topic...You have a Koralia 4?! I guess your plants absorb alot of the current from it? I got a Koralia 2 for Christmas and I thought it was too much water movement in the 55 gal.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok I have to retract. It's a Koralia 3. It is very powerful!


----------

